# 100% pure wild Splenden



## Setsuna

This is a short video of my new wild Splenden. A true 100% pure splenden must look like this. Other splendens you see are shows and selected breed to get different varieties of colors and tail types

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2aKcXd_k28


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Very nice! You make me jealous of your wilds!


----------



## Setsuna

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Very nice! You make me jealous of your wilds!


hahahaha thanks


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Might want to lock you doors and windows tonight and just to make things clear if any of your fish disappear in the middle of the night tanks and all it was NOT me! Lol.


----------



## Setsuna

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Might want to lock you doors and windows tonight and just to make things clear if any of your fish disappear in the middle of the night tanks and all it was NOT me! Lol.


hahahaha nice joke


----------



## GoodMorning

i approve of this song, good sir.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Looking good Setsuna. I would love to have an imbellis or splendens male to keep in a tank beside my bed. They are very beautiful fish, especially the truly pure ones. 

I never was a fan of this complex until you started posting your videos and pictures up.


----------



## Setsuna

LittleBettaFish said:


> Looking good Setsuna. I would love to have an imbellis or splendens male to keep in a tank beside my bed. They are very beautiful fish, especially the truly pure ones.
> 
> I never was a fan of this complex until you started posting your videos and pictures up.


Thanks, this guy is better looking in person


----------



## MattsBettas

Wow. Why haven't I got into wilds yet?! Very nice fish. I have to ask... Are the wild splendens noticeably more peaceful then domesticated splendens?


----------



## Option

Very nice! I'm assuming these are extremely rare to find in the wild now??

I had no idea that there was such thing as a wild _betta splendens_. I had always thought that betta splendens was a product of multiple wild betta species.


----------



## MattsBettas

Domestic splendens are selectively bred wild splendens. Some things like dragonscale were created by breeding a domestic splendens to a wild cousin.


----------



## Setsuna

MattsBettas said:


> Wow. Why haven't I got into wilds yet?! Very nice fish. I have to ask... Are the wild splendens noticeably more peaceful then domesticated splendens?


Yes, they are much more peaceful


----------



## MattsBettas

Peaceful to the point of being able to keep them together?


----------



## Setsuna

Option said:


> Very nice! I'm assuming these are extremely rare to find in the wild now??
> 
> I had no idea that there was such thing as a wild _betta splendens_. I had always thought that betta splendens was a product of multiple wild betta species.


OMG!!! For real? Let me tell you a little about wild bettas. There are 7 different types of wild bettas that belongs to the splenden complex group and they are Splendens, imbellis, mahachaiensis, smaragdina, guitar smaragdina, siamorientalis, and stiktos. Its call splenden complex group because Splenden wat the first found in the wild so that was the main name used they all are bubblenesters they call can be breed together creating wat you might see people call hybrids


----------



## Setsuna

MattsBettas said:


> Peaceful to the point of being able to keep them together?


No, they are much more peaceful then domesticated splendens you see at stores only but you still cant keep them together. Every betta from the splenden complex group will fight if you keep them together unless you have a big tank for each to mark a territory


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh. I know people like littlebettafish keep hers together but they are a different type of wilds obviously. I like learning more about them!


----------



## Option

MattsBettas said:


> Domestic splendens are selectively bred wild splendens.


This is what I had thought originally. But then a bunch of members on this forum were posting that domesticated betta splendens are actually hybrids of a bunch of wild-type bettas (non-spendens strains). So then I started to believe that no such wild betta splendens existed.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

There are different complexes that come under the genus of Betta and then within these complexes there are usually several different related species. 

I believe species cannot interbreed outside their complex, and in some complexes interbreeding between related species is rare anyway.


----------



## Setsuna

Glad someone learned somthing after i posted this video


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha it still drives me nuts when people assert that the giant bettas are crosses between a species of larger mouthbrooding betta, and normal splendens. 

How many spawns do you have on the go now Setsuna? Or are you just conditioning your pairs up?


----------



## Setsuna

LittleBettaFish said:


> Haha it still drives me nuts when people assert that the giant bettas are crosses between a species of larger mouthbrooding betta, and normal splendens.
> 
> How many spawns do you have on the go now Setsuna? Or are you just conditioning your pairs up?


Just conditioning waiting for summer


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Good luck then. I'm sure you'll have your hands full come summer.


----------



## Skyewillow

if you have any of the wild splendens ready to go by the time we finally decide to move, I may have to procure some from you. I've been trying to hunt them down, and had NO luck!!


----------



## Setsuna

Skyewillow said:


> if you have any of the wild splendens ready to go by the time we finally decide to move, I may have to procure some from you. I've been trying to hunt them down, and had NO luck!!


These are easy to get anytime


----------



## GhostFeather

I will probably take a few also.
Bill


----------



## Skyewillow

I haven't managed to find them anywhere before. Where do you tend to find 'em?


----------



## Setsuna

Skyewillow said:


> I haven't managed to find them anywhere before. Where do you tend to find 'em?


I know people from overseas that keep them and catches them


----------



## Naladari

You've prob been asked this a thousand times, but have you ever considered crossbreeding a domestic splenden with a wild splenden?


----------



## Setsuna

Naladari said:


> You've prob been asked this a thousand times, but have you ever considered crossbreeding a domestic splenden with a wild splenden?


No, i dont plan to or ever will theres is nothing to gain nothing from have hybrids at least to me. If i wanted to breed show bettas then i could just buy show bettas to breed but i like to keep pure bloodlines. Sometimes crossing doesnt come out so good anyways and its always a guess on how the frys will turn out and if i keep it pure i'll always know how the frys will turn out and some babys will be much better looking then the parents but will still be pure thays wat i like best


----------



## Naladari

The reason I'm interested in crossing wilds with domestics is for the bloodline. Specifically to make a stronger fish. I feel domestics have been bread together for so long that defects and immune deficiency is becoming more common. This is all just speculation and guess work but assuming you bread a wild caught, with a say... Domestic show quality hmpk with a good bloodline you could come out with a truly spectacular fish. I could be horribly wrong but I have a hunch, Mycobacterium are normally an opportunistic bacteria, for example m triplex is found in immunocomprized humans. You don't really hear about it otherwise. Mycos seems to be a relatively new thing in the betta world. Stragely enough it seems to target blue betta. What I'm speculating is ether inbreeding has made the species weaker, or the Mycos mutated. Both are very possible but I still have a hunch that it has to do with the bloodline. Which leads me to believe Mycos aren't infecting wilds because their immune system is stronger. Basementbettas is much more informed than me though and most def knows more than I do. So I'd like to know their opinion. 

As for you not crossing I totally understand why you don't, and I think your wilds are awesome lol


----------



## Setsuna

Naladari said:


> The reason I'm interested in crossing wilds with domestics is for the bloodline. Specifically to make a stronger fish. I feel domestics have been bread together for so long that defects and immune deficiency is becoming more common. This is all just speculation and guess work but assuming you bread a wild caught, with a say... Domestic show quality hmpk with a good bloodline you could come out with a truly spectacular fish. I could be horribly wrong but I have a hunch, Mycobacterium are normally an opportunistic bacteria, for example m triplex is found in immunocomprized humans. You don't really hear about it otherwise. Mycos seems to be a relatively new thing in the betta world. Stragely enough it seems to target blue betta. What I'm speculating is ether inbreeding has made the species weaker, or the Mycos mutated. Both are very possible but I still have a hunch that it has to do with the bloodline. Which leads me to believe Mycos aren't infecting wilds because their immune system is stronger. Basementbettas is much more informed than me though and most def knows more than I do. So I'd like to know their opinion.
> 
> As for you not crossing I totally understand why you don't, and I think your wilds are awesome lol


You can give it a try. And see what happens


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ahhhh they're so cute!!!! So....*splended*!!!  I wish you could give a fish a hug without hurting it. D:


----------



## Naladari

Setsuna said:


> You can give it a try. And see what happens


Lol maybe one day. I'm not in any sort of situation where I should be breeding any type of betta. I live in a dorm room haha. However I do plan to look more into mycos in wild fish and maybe I can find a lead there. 
I dont have a sample of mycos nor have I had a betta that was ever infected with it. I do know how to do the stains for them.

Anyways, maybe ill try the cross over the summer when I have a larger living space. If/When I do, Ill make sure that I post the results here. 

You do breed pure wilds though correct? I'm just curious haha


----------



## isochronism

There is natural selection in the wild. Humans have choice of selection... some occurs under the influence of alcohol. Historically some selection by the "blue bloods" were aimed at retaining the family money by inbreeding. Not a good outcome  
Manmade selection brought us many dog breeds and also "super models"... I was always a dog fan,(!!!!) tho I always much preferred dogs breed for performance over looks, or conformation. Many true lines were lost forever. Be responsible and retain the real!! I'm done


----------



## isochronism

I should have added some terminology. 
Inbreeding, Line-breeding, Outcrossing.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Cool! 

Why does his body look fleshy-colored? Is that just the camera?


----------



## Setsuna

Naladari said:


> Lol maybe one day. I'm not in any sort of situation where I should be breeding any type of betta. I live in a dorm room haha. However I do plan to look more into mycos in wild fish and maybe I can find a lead there.
> I dont have a sample of mycos nor have I had a betta that was ever infected with it. I do know how to do the stains for them.
> 
> Anyways, maybe ill try the cross over the summer when I have a larger living space. If/When I do, Ill make sure that I post the results here.
> 
> You do breed pure wilds though correct? I'm just curious haha


Yes, pure wild is my only interest right now


----------



## Setsuna

finnfinnfriend said:


> Cool!
> 
> Why does his body look fleshy-colored? Is that just the camera?


His body is light red/orange his anal fin has a blue streak with red on the inside and his caudal fin is a spadetail full red and the camera used was Canon 60D DSLR with 18-200mm lens


----------



## isochronism

Setsuna, Excellent path!!! I fully agree.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think if you are going to use a quality _pure_ splendens to create hybrids, you should also be producing pure splendens as well. Splendens are at risk because of the threat of hybridism in the wild. Therefore, I think it's important that those people who get a pair of these fish should be doing the species a favour and try and preserve the pure strains through breeding. 

If you are producing hybrids and selling them, you should state very clearly that the fish is not pure and what the particular crossing was. That way you avoid people purchasing a fish that they _think_ is a wild splendens, and going out and breeding that fish.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Setsuna said:


> His body is light red/orange his anal fin has a blue streak with red on the inside and his caudal fin is a spadetail full red and the camera used was Canon 60D DSLR with 18-200mm lens


I thought wild ones had dark bodies?


----------



## Setsuna

finnfinnfriend said:


> I thought wild ones had dark bodies?


Not all of them 
Smaragdina has green body
Guitar smaragdina has green body
Imbellis has green/emerald scale with dark body sometimes light body
Siamorientalis has green/emerald scales full dark body 
Splendens has red/orange body
Stiktos has a blue/green body
Mahachaiensis has green/blue scale with dark body 
But not all of them always turn out having dark bodys


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Setsuna said:


> Not all of them
> Smaragdina has green body
> Guitar smaragdina has green body
> Imbellis has green/emerald scale with dark body sometimes light body
> Siamorientalis has green/emerald scales full dark body
> Splendens has red/orange body
> Stiktos has a blue/green body
> Mahachaiensis has green/blue scale with dark body
> But not all of them always turn out having dark bodys


I'm sorry I meant I thought wild splendens had dark bodies...


----------



## finnfinnfriend

So what color are splendens supposed to be?


----------



## Setsuna

finnfinnfriend said:


> So what color are splendens supposed to be?


A Wild Caught Splenden normally has a light red/orange body like the one in the video and in this picture
both fishes have same characteristics if you look for them 
this was one of my previous wild caught splenden


----------



## finnfinnfriend

But I am confused...The one in the picture looks dark red/brown to me


----------



## Setsuna

finnfinnfriend said:


> But I am confused...The one in the picture looks dark red/brown to me


It varies remember not all fish is looks the same but colors should be very close some has lighter body some has darker body but as long as they have the same characteristics they are the same species get into wild betta you will surely learn more about wild bettas and should be able to tell species from species and pretty from non pretty.

Im sad that theres not alot of videos on youtube on wild splendens


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I know...I searched youtube and you have some of the only videos for wilds. They are good ones though


----------



## Setsuna

finnfinnfriend said:


> I know...I searched youtube and you have some of the only videos for wilds. They are good ones though


Thanks


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Setsuna said:


> A Wild Caught Splenden normally has a light red/orange body like the one in the video and in this picture
> both fishes have same characteristics if you look for them
> this was one of my previous wild caught splenden


Can I use this as long as I quote you!?


----------



## Setsuna

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Can I use this as long as I quote you!?


Sure no problem


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Setsuna said:


> Sure no problem


Awesome thank you! I must admit, I got impatient and posted that pic in Lonestar Bettas staying I was obsessed with your bettas.


----------



## Setsuna

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Awesome thank you! I must admit, I got impatient and posted that pic in Lonestar Bettas staying I was obsessed with your bettas.


^^


----------



## Darth

*Crossing wilds*



Setsuna said:


> You can give it a try. And see what happens


Crosses seldom give great results and here is why, first of all the body of a wild is narrow by betta standards.
So you will not see great fish in the F1 next is the color layers, it would make sense to get the purest lines you can and know their history at least as far back as 8 generations because of all the blond lines and marbles that are in a lot more fish than you would believe....due to the fact many people have crossed with Cambodian that would have been the best option had it not been so outcrossed into red.
It might be good if you really have to, to cross to the melano..which I have a genetic theory on, the red falg being geneder sensitive, I believe that the original melano had a damaged gene and it expressed partially causing the females to be sterile..I have no proof as of yet but all things point in that direction.
Also know that the first long fins out of Plakad and the wild specimens are Veiltail which is a dominant gene, so it will take a few gens jus to get rid of that...but it is well worth the work I believe as long as one has the time and space to persue this, I also breed tomatoes and I can tell you many things happen in the F2 it is also a numbers game, to see all the expressions in an F2 you have to plant at least and the very minimum is 64 plants, as far as bettas, the odds are stacked against you because a lot of the weaker fish will be holding the most genetic diversity, so keeping the runts alive is critical and that isn't easy!!
Good luck, and keep us posted!!


----------



## Setsuna

My other Male Splenden i have 2 male splendens caught from the place different location http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxVvwqRHQHk


----------



## peachii

These fish are so beautiful. I would absolutely love to have a pair one day.


----------



## Skyewillow

My dream someday is to have a sorority of wild girls.


----------



## isochronism

Sky, That sure would be the ultimate tank!!


----------



## Setsuna

Skyewillow said:


> My dream someday is to have a sorority of wild girls.


i have a bunch of wild girls if your interested. right now i have a 10g tank with 1 wild caught smaragdina female, 2 wild caught splenden females, 1 wild caught stiktos, 1 wild caught imbellis female, and 1 wild caught siamorientalis female


----------



## Darth

How can you tell which is which, all the females look the same to me


----------



## Skyewillow

omg! how much for one or both of the splendens girls? And do you think they'd be ok with the domestics in a sorority? If my fiance says no for now, then I'll definitely keep an eye out for girls from you when we move and my 55 is up and running.


----------



## Setsuna

Darth said:


> How can you tell which is which, all the females look the same to me


its very easy. you should call me i can show you how to tell the difference. explaining over the internet is too much typing hahaha and im too lazy to write so much i will post video of my tank


----------



## Setsuna

Skyewillow said:


> omg! how much for one or both of the splendens girls? And do you think they'd be ok with the domestics in a sorority? If my fiance says no for now, then I'll definitely keep an eye out for girls from you when we move and my 55 is up and running.


i have imbellis females available


----------

